# K Line Alaska Railroad - First O Gauge Layout Ideas



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking for any info I can find on this, what cars I'm missing etc for the complete set, or is this the complete set? I believe it's going to be a garden train this spring, even my wife thought it was cool. First foray into O gauge, currently building an N gauge layout, mostly I like to run trains, modeling isn;t something I have a lot of patience for unfortunately although I'm getting my feet wet slowly.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

that will rust outside. i'd hate to see a good set like that ruined.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Doug, that will quickly deteriorate outside, I'd suggest G scale that have been designed for outside use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

It's going to be stored inside and only run on sunny days, it will be fine. I've been reading up on others experiences running O gauge outdoors, the track seems to be the biggest issue.

Don't have the budget for G scale and I'm a firm believer in re-purposing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the rusting track will be a problem, and you probably won't take that inside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

or you can use stainless steel track...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there such a thing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Apparently there is, two hobby shops with good train departments have talked about it. There's also some other products that are supposed to be corrosion resistant.

On the other hand, if I continue the way I just did and send it sailing off the table (thing is a rocket sled) it might be moot. Now i have a coupler to try and replace...

Found the original K Line power pack, off to Boone Hobbies too explore for a new coupler, hopefully. If nothing else I can swap the front for the rear and glue this back together well enough for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For O-scale, I'm not aware of any. I can only imagine what stainless O-gauge track will cost.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gargraves makes it. Here's some info on using it outdoors.

http://www.btcomm.com/trains/primer/o_gauge_outside/o_track_options/gargraves/gargraves_outside.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Beat me to the punch.

And not much more expense from nickel plate from what I can tell.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a G scale, but I love this set, don't have the room for an O gauge layout to suit my tastes and quite frankly the thought of that gold and blue gleaming in the sun as it puts across a trestle over my waterfall is just too tempting...

Option #2 is put it on a shelf and never run it, and that just ain't right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was the only SS track that turned up in a search, so maybe that's your answer.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

if you decide to sell it, i'm sure someone on here would be interested. if not, good luck on your adventure. hope it gets taken care of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Too much cool factor for me to even think of selling it.


----------

